# Aircraft model stands ?



## seasonman (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi 
Could somebody point me in the right direction for some aircraft stands please . ?

Thank you in advance 
Brian


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius sells a reproduction of the good old Aurora stand:
http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=102
You'll need to make a slot in the bottom of your model. These are my favorite stand EVER.

Airfix just started selling these:
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=AXAF1007
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=AXAF1006
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=AXAF1005

They're kinda big and ugly, and nowhere near as elegant as that ol' Aurora stand.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

http://web.ipmsusa3.org/content/goddess-flight-display-stand

http://www.scaleofferings.com/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Wow!


----------

